# Shooting the full auto glock 18



## Spencer R. (Sep 2, 2010)

We did a video on how to shoot the Glock 18 the other day. Shooting a full auto pistol is a lot of fun and we thought we would share by posting up the video.

Here it is:
YouTube - How to Fire a Glock 18

Let us know what you think the comments section on Youtube


----------



## Aiko (May 21, 2011)

I rented the Glock 18 with a buddy, a ton of fun. But boy does it bounce. I actually prefer the MP5 for full auto funning.


----------



## emtrchr (Mar 19, 2011)

man, what a way to go through some ammo!!!! looks fun though.


----------

